# My First Turkey!



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

While I've been hunting my whole life this was the first year I really got serious about turkeys, learned to call, where to set up, etc. I had two Toms blowing up hard at me this morning, but it took over 30 minutes to get them to commit to my section of the woods. Once they saw the Jake decoy (funky chicken) it was game over, as they both wanted a piece of him. Way to much fun, I'm hooked for life! HUGE thanks and shout out to Bmoffit for all of the help and education along the way, and for being out there for it this morn, morning I'll never forget!


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry, one inch spurs, 9 1/2 inch beard, 47 1/2 lob.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

lob ??

Nice, congrats.

L & O


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Fun fun times!!!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats great bird bet he won’t be your last one.You are hooked to turkey hunting for life


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank You! LOB, length of bird, but Brian corrected me, 48 1/2


----------



## Deadeer (Apr 4, 2021)

Congratulations! It is a huge rush, fun, nice weather, etc. An experienced helper/mentor makes all the difference.

I was never in to it much. Then a buddy kept talking it up and I finally agreed to go. My first hunt, with him doing all the set up, and I killed my best bird ever still to this day. I am hooked as well and really look forward to spring each year.


----------



## Holzer (Oct 20, 2012)

Awesome job TommyO! Great pictures B!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

bmoffit said:


> Fun fun times!!!


I really like that last picture, congratulations on a great bird.
Flight


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Tommy O said:


> Thank You! LOB, length of bird, but Brian corrected me, 48 1/2


LOB-length of bird, is a new measurement of turkeys for me. Maybe others measure length also ??
As you probably know, CBM measures spurs & beard. NWTF measures spurs, beard & weight.
I'm curious about the photo of you in the water, was that a creek that you had to cross to get into your set-up spot ?

L & O


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

I think LOB is just a "hunting public" thing, Brian measured it, so I threw it on there. Yes its a creek, waded it before first light.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats on a pretty bird.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats @Tommy O !!!! Beautiful bird!
I am not sure how good of a guide @bmoffit is, but he could be my photographer any day.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Flight of the arrow said:


> I really like that last picture, congratulations on a great bird.
> Flight


he had to borrow the turkey tote!!! I think you got a future customer!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

That gun needs a few rubs and scratches on it.

L & O


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Liver and Onions said:


> That gun needs a few rubs and scratches on it.
> 
> L & O


HA!!!!! That’s the first time that 1100s been out of the case since we were pheasant hunting back in the mid 90s. With maybe an exception of a round or two of sporting clays


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice one man!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great day for you! Congrats on a fine bird that you will remember for life. That first bird 🔥 the desire.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Man that is great and photos are perfect!! Now for next year you better get a hold of Flight to get your Turkey Tote!!! Welcome Welcome to the World of Chasing Turkeys!! I love the 1100. When you get the Hmmmmm Ya Know A Man Needs A Camo Turkey Gun!!! Let me know if you decide that the 1100 needs to go!! I have a warm spot for them… No one would have known that is your first you got all the poses down spot on


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Congrats a fine bird,great memories and pictures 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

I thought that looked like an 1100, where’d you get the English stock?


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Flight hunter-Remington made a run called the upland hunter with that stock and a 21” barrel they were cool as could be. A lot of guys didn’t like the straight stock but man I loved them. What a Grouse and Woodcock gun as well!! Definitely hell on Turkeys


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Roger is correct, it's a special field upland hunter, and I love the size and the stock, got it for pheasants and bird hunting in the U.P. Sorry flight, don't think I can part with it, suprise gift from my wife way back in the day.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice, I have an 1100 in every gauge aside from a 28. Any idea if this upland hunter was made in a 28, or just 12? 

Very cool gun indeed.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok @Flight of the arrow …. Ask @Tommy O what he purchased today…. And demand photos!! He’s hooked for sure


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Someone must have bought new iron?
Flight


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

No new iron flight, but check out this new lamp for my hunting closet!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Tommy O said:


> No new iron flight, but check out this new lamp for my hunting closet!
> View attachment 832569
> View attachment 832569


Sweet !!!
Flight


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Holy sheet! That's hard core wading a river for a turk! Congrats!


----------

